# Temperature Monitoring



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

What do other SWOAPE members (or readers of this forum) do to monitor their aquarium temperature so that if a heater quits working, they don't have problems because of that happening.

I would think that there are temperature alarms available that can be set (or are preset) to a temperature and that it would sound an alarm if the temperature went below that temp?

Also, what is the typical failure mode of a heater? Is it most likely to not heat (or heat enough) or can it lock on and heat the tank up to a very high temperature, like 100 F or higher?

I'm looking for an inexpensive (hopefully) way of making sure that the temperature doesn't fall (or rise) too far without a warning of some sort.

If I have to build my own from electronic components I will do so.

I have maybe 10 tanks to monitor. Some of those are not as critical as others as they are not heated to "tropical" temperatures. 

What would be desirable is one monitor that could check all of the tanks in a room, or maybe all of these tanks, using wireless technology or working through the home wiring system somehow. 

Anyway, I thought I'd find out how you all deal with this. Heaters do fail. We've not lost any fish yet because if this since Melissa really looks a the fish when she does the feeding every day. 

Donald Hellen


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

There are heater controllers that cut off the heater if it gets too hot made by Rancho I believe and even think there is a alarm/reminder available too, check out drsfostersmith.com


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I did a search there on temperature alarm and there is one for $27 on sale that will alarm if the temperature goes too high. Or, you can set it to alarm if the temperature goes too low. For room temp, it can be set for both a high and low temp alarm, but not with the probe.

I have a Ranco temperature controller. Maybe that is what you were referring to. It's expensive ($70 or so), but it would shut things down if temps got too hot. It could also turn on an auxiliary heater if the temp dipped (it's also only high or low, not both), but you could do the same with a second heater set a few degrees below the norm. 

The cheaper alarm is sort of what I was thinking of. I think I could build one for less, but it would not be digital and would take some effort to set it.


----------

